# GPU-Z.0.4.6 Crash on Optimus Laptop



## DanishDevil (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll be swapping from Intel HD to Geforce 310M and different tabs, and it always seems to crash within a minute or two. It also has little to no info on HD Graphics, and might have wrong info on the 310M as well.

Screenshots:












And after I took those two screenshots, it crashed. Changes to Not Responding, and I have to end task or kill the process. Didn't notice this problem with the last release.

Laptop model is ASUS U30Jc-B1


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2010)

check whether it's the intel or nvidia tab that crashes

check if disabling optimus makes any difference


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 2, 2010)

It's crashed on both now. Let me try disabling Optimus.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 2, 2010)

Optimus off = crash as well.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2010)

hrmmm you sure it crashes with either card active ? gpuz should not touch the other card once it's running


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 2, 2010)

Not 100% sure. Is there an easier way to switch between the two? It seems pretty complicated to do through the NCP.


----------

